# Have you thanked your Realtor for trying to sell your property?



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

It isn't uncommon for Agents to list properties for sale, work hard to get them sold, advertise, market them, do open houses, etc... Then, a year goes by, in some areas of the Country, and they still aren't sold. Most of those Agents are out the money they spent on the Listings, much less the time, and make nothing unless they sell. If the Listing gets cancelled, they make nothing.

I had a home listed, a difficult one to sell, and hosted many open houses for him. Despite me informing him we needed to drop the price further, he balked. After it was listed for a year, he cancelled it, and listed it with another Agent. The price was dropped $30,000 and sold quickly. I didn't keep track what I spent, but I paid to advertise open houses, paid for the signs, paid for all the food I served, and put in a lot of time. 

Have you done something nice, given your Agent a gift perhaps, to thank them for putting in all this time without being paid a dime?

I have been given all kinds of things :thumb: 

One Client had a challenging property listed with me. When she asked to cancel her Listing so she could try to sell it herself, I agreed. In appreciation for the 1.5 yrs of work I did, she gave me a brand new Laptop Computer.

Another Client had her Listing come up for renewal, agreed to renew, but then got talked into working with another Agent. She felt bad, as I had worked hard to get her home sold, so she gave me a Bosch Front Loader Washer/Dryer Set (looks brand new was hardly used as she is a Missionary). Sadly, her new Agent didn't deliver on the grand promises he made her. Her bank was willing to work with me, without a 3rd party Short Sale Negotiator (I do the negotiating for my Clients directly). When she switched Agents, the Bank is now refusing to "play ball." They are asking her to get an Offer over the Pay-off, even after approving her to Short Sale her home (while listed with me). She has an Offer that is too low. I can't help her in any way, as she is in contract with another Realtor.

While working to get one property sold, I was given an old Tractor, Riding Lawnmower, tall Office Door w/Glass inset, an Excavator (for scrap), and a beautiful 100 yr old chair (looks more like a throne) :banana:

Other Clients gifted me for working to get their property sold, also. It turned into a Short Sale and took a lot more work, so she raised the commission, and gave me a few nice antiques, beautiful dishware, some crystal, a big rug, a few nice framed pictures, and some pretty clothes (we wore the same size). I got that property sold for them, but they would only accept a thank you card.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

A short answer to your question: "Have you thanked your Realtor for trying to sell your property?" - is NO! 
If'n I enter into a contract with a business (in this case a realtor) to preform a function and that function is NOT preformed then why would I ever consider thanking them??? 
To sorta qualify this answer I might be vocal in thanking him/her for hosting an open house or for preforming a personal deed I'd consider over and above their contactual obligation, but not for something I'd consider as part of their "job". 

Don't mean this to come off as most likely it will but....... please cast no stones. You asked and this is what I think.
But in my defense - I have "thanked" realtor's for preformance and fullfilling the contract.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

No one thanks me for doing my job.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I call my realtor every day to thank her for trying to sell my property and ask her if its sold yet. But I think shes screening my calls now....
Seriously though, no. If she tells me drop the price I would drop the price. If she wanted to do open houses I would sit here. If the property doesn't sell then she didn't really do her job and I don't really see what there is to thank her for.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Depends.

If I had a realtor go above and beyond - and not try to screw me - then I would send a TY note with a basket of fruit or something.

But if the realtor did what they were supposed to do, then no. A simple TY when the papers were finished would be all. I hired them to do a job, paid them well, and they did what they were supposed to do.

If a realtor didn't sell my home, no. They didn't do what they were hired to do.

I have a long history with realtors... I don't care for most of them because they tend to try to get more out of it than they should. I know there are good realtors, but in my experience, they are hard to find. If a realtor tries shifty crap with me, I will either legally break the contract due to their actions or refuse to sell until the contract expires and I can get a new agent. I also make sure all contracts are very detailed down to who pays for what even for the tp if needed.

Generally, though, I try to avoid realtors and just do a for sale by owner.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I just had a listing expire... the realtor had shown the property once in the past year... I advertised it and rented it myself within two days after the listing expired. The property is now bringing in $15 per day instead of costing me $4 every day the sun comes up. What do you suppose would be an appropriate "gift" for the realtor? I offered her a gift of 7 percent of its value if sold or 10 percent of the rent if she rented it when I listed it with her... how much more do you think is due her?


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I agree that a good realtor is worth their commission..I have sold houses myself but am using a realtor for the house I just put on the market. This husband & wife team have been impressive so far. Sent a stager (no charge to me ) . They use a professional photographer and the photos look amazing.
On the day for the photos I was way behind and the realtor spent 2 hours helping me hang pictures, blow leaves and get it ready..

This realtor will be getting a thank you from me if they continue to do such a great job..

Lorichristie... what gift do you give the seller..
I have gotten chocolates, ugly throws with the realtors name across it, food baskets on move in day ect...
even if it doesn't sell they should get a gift for trying...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

nancy237 said:


> I agree that a good realtor is worth their commission..I have sold houses myself but am using a realtor for the house I just put on the market. This husband & wife team have been impressive so far. Sent a stager (no charge to me ) . They use a professional photographer and the photos look amazing.
> On the day for the photos I was way behind and the realtor spent 2 hours helping me hang pictures, blow leaves and get it ready..
> 
> [B]I always exceed expectations and pitch in to help my Listing Clients. The extra effort I go to is almost always appreciated. You have an excellent Realtor who is putting YOU first.[/B]
> ...


Restaurant gift certificates, most of the time with one of my homemade photo cards. Now, I am giving $150 Gift Certificates to Christie Acres/Comfrey Queen or to use as credit against a steel or aluminum project by DH, Christie IronWorks.

You "get it," BTW! A Realtor who does a great job can't be compared with one who doesn't.

To others... You work for a set wage, hourly or salary, and are guaranteed compensation for the work performed.

A good Agent will often put in a lot of time into trying to sell properties, costing $, too. In this economy, selling homes is a lot harder in most local markets and across the Country. If the Seller switches Agents, the first Agent is out all that time and $. Never compensated in any way.

Wouldn't it be interesting if more jobs were like this.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh my, I don't know if I would "thank" a "good" realtor with a gift beyond their commision or not. I have not been fortunate enough to deal with a realtor worth even talking to. 

First house I sold, I overheard the realtor bad mouthing something about the house that I had already gotten an estimate to fix. Fired him, sold the house on my own within a week.

Second house, bad situation - it had burned - and I was in a time crunch to get it taken care of. The realtor I "thought" was trying to help, I realized almost too late, was just taking my crucial time to get the property. I fired him, had it sold the next day, used an abstract company for the whole deal with them doing great to put everything together to meet the time deadline.

I truly doubt I will ever trust, or hire a realtor again. 

As to a realtor "deserving" a special thanks or something to make up for money and time spent to sell a house that doesn't sell. Well, I suppose that anyone that sells on commission knows when they go into that field that not all effort pays off and they have to look at the over all pay or find an hourly pay job. It must be working out for you or you would not still be doing it.

All anyone needs to sell a piece of property is their own knowledge of their place and a good abstract company. Realtor and attorney is not needed.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lori, I get where you are coming from---we have bought & sold several houses, and have had some wonderful realtors. Most DO work their butt off. But I agrees with Sunflower:

As to a realtor "deserving" a special thanks or something to make up for money and time spent to sell a house that doesn't sell. Well, I suppose that anyone that sells on commission knows when they go into that field that not all effort pays off and they have to look at the over all pay or find an hourly pay job. It must be working out for you or you would not still be doing it.


One of our houses sold in 3 days---the realtor still took the full commission. Another time, the listing agent already had a buyer in mind, so had no advertising costs, still took full commission. So, though you sometimes work very hard, and get no sale, other times you get sales for very little work. I have had several realtors that drove Mercedes, and belonged to the "Million Dollar" Club.

I do thank them, give a nice handmade item like soap or baked goods, and give them referrals if they were a good realtor.

As for you accepting gifts, I would feel you are opening yourself to some ethical problems. Say old Aunt Betty gave you those antiques, now the family finds out, and say you swindled the poor old lady out of her money---it doesn't look good from what I see. I'm surprised your Broker allows that, or the self promoting of your husbands business.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Micheal said:


> A short answer to your question: "Have you thanked your Realtor for trying to sell your property?" - is NO!
> If'n I enter into a contract with a business (in this case a realtor) to preform a function and that function is NOT preformed then why would I ever consider thanking them???
> .


Interesting thought process you have. that said, I wouldn't want you as a client, if I was a hard working, sucessful Realtor. 

Successful selling is a cooperative effort between the seller and listing agent. I make a suprisingly good living building spec. homes in a really poor location, and an obviously troubled economy. I constantly hear from neighbors who whine about being unable to sell their homes. If they appear reasonably rational and reasonable I ask a few questions. Often it goes like this.

Me: Did you use the top selling agent and agency in the area? 

Them: Blank stare, followed by real gems like, "no my sister's son in an agent about an hour away, he got the listing, since these local guys wanted to lowball me."


Me: Did you pay for an independent appraisal, or get a few CMAs from local agents, before you and your agent developed a pricing strategy?

Them: No I know what it's worth, I'm no giving anything away. 



Me: Did you review how your home is being marketed? Does your sister's son have access to the local MLS? Did he pay for premium placement for your home on the major websites? Did he review a marketing plan that you understand, agree with, and checked on while your house was listed? 

Them: I think he uses the internet for his business?


See where this is heading? Early in my career I had a wise old economics PHD tell me something that I'll never forget. He said, "In residential real estate, a properly priced and marketed home sells within six months. If you still own the property after six months, the price was too high, or the property wasn't properly marketed. It's that simple." What most failed sellers fail to understand is that they, and only they, are responsible for this failure. You find an agressive top selling agent, develop a plan to price and market the property properly, and you don't need to worry about thanking anybody for a job that wasn't finished.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Tinker said:


> Lori, I get where you are coming from---we have bought & sold several houses, and have had some wonderful realtors. Most DO work their butt off. But I agrees with Sunflower:
> 
> *A bad Realtor doesn't deserve a thank you, much less anything else.*
> 
> ...


When DH and I haul TONS of stuff off properties (one property took many truckloads), it is very common for those Sellers to give us usable stuff they don't want (I always insure none of the family members want the items). I couldn't believe all the items the family members picked over and just left in the Short Sale. Those Sellers were older and asked us to remove anything we considered of value and take it home. Some of those items, they have sold (we stored them for months without charging them anything). Other items, they told us to keep. Keeping in mind, this was after all their family members took what they wanted! I have helped Clients also sell stuff they don't want. 

I was a Loan Officer for five years (also working as a RE Agent at the same time). One Mtg Client cancelled her construction loan, after a few months of hard work (title issues, timber framed home, owner/builder, contractor issues...). This gal first cancelled her loan, then called me up and told me she wanted me to pick out one of her paintings (she is an Artist). This was given to me as a thank you for the work I had put in.

When another Client found out I collected teacups, she brought me (6) beautiful old teacups. These were hers, ones she didn't use, and she thought I would like them. This gal was my age, not elderly... She also ended up not buying a home, either.

I changed my post on the Real Estate thread, due to considering what you wrote. Rather than tell Clients what they will get after Closing, I'd rather it be a happy surprise. For some to know there will be a Gift Certificate, that is enough. At the time of gifting, I can offer it for Christie Acres/Comfrey Queen, my licensed little businesses, for DH's Christie IronWorks, for local restaurants, or other local businesses (one of my friends owns a Dance Studio). Since I am the "giver," I choose and it doesn't matter what business I offer it for (I checked BTW).

When I work with Sellers or Buyers, I am always asked what my DH does. They already know, so offering a Gift Certificate to be used at his Business is hardly a shameless promotion. Especially, if I determine, during the transaction, that they want a gate, need a railing repaired, or some other work he can do. It is during the time I work with folks, that I find out what they are into or what they could use. Then, after the Closing, I decide based on them! If a Gift Certificate for a dinner is more applicable and I happen to know the Restaurant Owner, I don't consider that an issue either.

The Couple I am currently working with is into gardening. After their Closing, I'll be helping the gal put in a nice little garden (she wants a small one). That is a service I offer with Christie Acres, but it will be gifted to her, in appreciation. They are a great couple, nice, and easy to work with.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> Successful selling is a cooperative effort between the seller and listing agent.


Absolutely! If you aren't getting the right cooperation from your Seller, the property won't sell, no matter how well you market, advertise, and show it. No one will pay *"too much"* for a property!

The only properties I couldn't get sold were priced too high! That is the name of the game, but it is a hard one for Sellers to often understand. The going market price is often above what they want. When you are in a real estate market with Short Sales selling like hot cakes, try to get a regular sale done, when the Sellers refuse to budge on the price...

Another no-sell is a home in bad condition with Seller unwilling to budge on the price.

I won't be doing any Listings without agreements in writing to lower the price based on market response.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I dunno! I only used a Realtor once, when I sold my dad's house, which was 150 miles from where I was living at the time. 

AFAIK, all the Realtor did was to do a CMA to recommend a price, stick a sign in the lawn and put it on the MLS. There was no supplementary advertising, open houses, etc. It took a long time -- something like 7 months -- for the house to sell, and then for far less than the price that had been recommended by the Realtor. There had only been a handful of showings and the one offer.

I have sold 3 properties myself, and always marketed them aggressively -- newspaper ads, flyers, signs, etc. All sold in less than a month, and I didn't have to make major price concessions. The amount I spent on advertising (not counting my time, of course) was far less than I would have spent on a Realtor. 

Would I use a Realtor again, barring some special circumstances like a long-distance sale? :umno:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Willow_girl, you did the work of a good Agent when you sold your property yourself. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.

Although I feel badly for those who had bad experiences, hearing about them does reinforce why I am still in real estate, after seven years, even after the market crashing!

Out of curiousity, I did speak with a few Agents about the numerous Clients who went far beyond thanking me with a card (which I am touched by and greatly appreciate, too). They told me that wasn't their experience which brings me right back to striving to continue to be the best Agent I can be for my Clients. It isn't about what is given, but the "appreciation" itself, which makes my job so much more rewarding.

Our listings are on the NWMLS, advertised in a monthly real estate magazine, sent to dozens of websites, we do an office Broker's Open on all new Listings, then do advertized Open Houses, stock the Flyers, put up additional signage, and we also print a "bar code" folks with smart phones can upload and that brings them to our Website. Our Site also features all of our Listings. In addition to all that, we have mandatory weekly meetings and discuss all the Office Listings. As a team, our priority is to all work on selling them! This is why I went to work for Silverdale Realty (longstanding reputation for excellence).


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Boy oh boy - people have a lot of different ideas (many are clueless) about real estate sales & realtors, but as a realtor I can say it is not one long day at the beach w/a huge income !
Won't address all the angry (many unfounded) comments here, but *amen* to what you said about advising someone that price was too high, then they go to another realtor & drop price & sell - that has got to be one of the worst things a client will do to us. Wastes all our time & effort.
I'll add one more thing : part of what we're getting paid for is maintaining a safe & highly regulated market for R E, as opposed to the jungle out there of 'for sale by owner' . Costs a tremendous amount to keep an office open & to advertise. To belong to MLS system.
In good times I made out OK, but never was getting rich by any means, & now I put in tons of time that is really mostly wasted because the market is so slow - not to mention all the expense of licensing, local RE organisation dues & expensive courses required to keep the license.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I did write a thank you note to the real estate agent who found my farm for me. Alot of real estate people wouldn't be interested in helping someone who didn't have alot to spend. But our agent found my 10 acres, house and barn in KY for less than 100,000. And he was such a delight to work with.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

rickfrosty said:


> Boy oh boy - people have a lot of different ideas (many are clueless) about real estate sales & realtors, but as a realtor I can say it is not one long day at the beach w/a huge income !
> Won't address all the angry (many unfounded) comments here, but *amen* to what you said about advising someone that price was too high, then they go to another realtor & drop price & sell - that has got to be one of the worst things a client will do to us. Wastes all our time & effort.
> I'll add one more thing : part of what we're getting paid for is maintaining a safe & highly regulated market for R E, as opposed to the jungle out there of 'for sale by owner' . Costs a tremendous amount to keep an office open & to advertise. To belong to MLS system.
> In good times I made out OK, but never was getting rich by any means, & now I put in tons of time that is really mostly wasted because the market is so slow - not to mention all the expense of licensing, local RE organisation dues & expensive courses required to keep the license.


I agree 100%!!!

On being shown appreciation, a thank you card, taken out to coffee, anything? It really helps us really hardworking Agents, who are ethical, honest, and put our Clients first to feel encouraged to ride out the current "storm."

I asked some of my Clients why they gave me all kinds of gifts. It amazes me that every single Client I have listed a house for, except one, has done this. The reason they gave?

I was told I deserved them, told that I was like a bull-dog with a bone, never gave up, worked hard, and wasn't in it for the money. Also told that my Clients felt I was putting in over 100% in effort, was honest, could be trusted. Most of my Clients become my friends, too. Especially the nice ones 

I am having car magnets made, for my RE Business and for DH's Welding/Machinist biz. Since we have one car, my PT Cruiser, they will go on that. Our truck is very beat up, so no magnets on it... Our welding van is in better shape but in great need of a paint job...

An FYI to some thinking letting my Clients know about my DH's business, especially when they ask, or giving them gift certificates to use when I KNOW they want a project done (something his skillset falls into), is somehow something wrong to do? My DH is disabled, can only work in his own shop, by himself, without distractions (brain damage from an accident in 1995). My decision to run little home businesses, also stay in Real Estate, were also made to support my DH, as I need to be here. He gets hurt a bit too frequently and I need to be here when things go wrong. His work is top notch, but he is almost completely deaf, too, so I have to help with phone calls, making appointments, attending bid appointments... DH's customers are thrilled with the work he does, are understanding about his disabilities, and are loyal to him.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My agents "thanks" will be the commission check she gets IF she ever sells the house, for 50K less then I owe. Her "thanks" comes from money I don't have. Agents should thank seller for giving them the opertunity to sell their houses. Two years and waiting, sad thing she is the best adgent in the county.

Complaining about a seller bawlking at lowering the price. Mine is 50K under what I owe and she wants me to drop it another 10K, and then have to dicker on a price if an offer is ever made. I don't want to give her a dime, but I have contract to do bussiness. If I could send her a thank you letter and not $20k, I would hand deliver it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DYngbld said:


> My agents "thanks" will be the commission check she gets IF she ever sells the house, for 50K less then I owe. Her "thanks" comes from money I don't have. Agents should thank seller for giving them the opertunity to sell their houses. Two years and waiting, sad thing she is the best adgent in the county.
> 
> _*Agents should appreciate their Clients, and I give them Closing Gifts, too! My Listing Clients usually get taken to dinner, due to most of them being in better financial situations than me. However, when an Agent is working hard to sell a party, doing nothing but expending $ and time, nothing she is doing is appreciated by you, it sounds like. Do you think she has dropped the ball on trying to get your home sold or do you feel market conditions are why it hasn't?*_
> 
> Complaining about a seller bawlking at lowering the price. Mine is 50K under what I owe and she wants me to drop it another 10K, and then have to dicker on a price if an offer is ever made. I don't want to give her a dime, but I have contract to do bussiness. If I could send her a thank you letter and not $20k, I would hand deliver it.


If a home doesn't sell, when it is agressively advertised and marketed (which ISN'T FREE by the way)? The price must be reduced to meet one a potential buyer is willing to pay. 

Here, it is a Buyer's Market, too. I inform every Listing Client what the sales potential is for his/her home, then give sales data to back it up. In addition, I will inform them what the average sales price is, current one, for a home that is similar to theirs. If they list it at a price that is based on that, usually the home sells fairly quickly, but if they go high, it takes a lot longer to get it sold. The only exception is an exceptional home, which brings more value, and will appeal to a different market, less apt to low-ball with an offer.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I think she priced it out of the market to start with. It has been shown three or four times in two years, that I am aware of. I am thinking about dropping her next time the contract comes up, and letting someone else give it a shot. I don't care if she looses money, I am loosing far more. I hate to be that way, but I am one loosing out. If she sells it I am out 70K or more, she makes 20K. Why should she expect anything other then her commission. 

You can think I an ass, but I am a bussiness contract, not a friendship. My other house on the market the same day, diferent agent, different town, sold in 28 days. He gets a christmas card, but he was a friend before he sold the house.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

So strange to me that a realtor who doesn't perform expects to be thanked. I sold RE in the 70s; I sent small thank yous (mostly flower arrangements because the laws then and there prohibited gifts of more than $50) to my customers. Nobody ever sent me gifts; they did refer me for doing a good job. 

If I had failed to match their needs/expectations (and a few times that happened), I would have had a heart attack if someone thanked me much less given me a gift. 

Once upon a time realtors had a good reputation; today it seems they're on the same level or lower than used car salesmen. (Sad because I remember the ethics course of my training and took it very seriously.) Which is funny because I bought a truck yesterday from a dealer and today realized I had some issues. Nice guy is helping me figure it out because he's a nice guy. (He was out when I got to his business and I weeded his garden beds because I couldn't stand to see weeds--he laughed and said "I wouldn't have expected any less from you.") I have a problem with emissions; he will work with me on that. 2 tires and alignment are on me. But he could have stuck me with it all; I don't think he will. He's an honorable man.

I'm leaving the area; he's insisting that I have his number in memory on my cell because he, as a used car dealer, has contacts all over so I can get better prices on repairs and he wants me to be safe wherever I go. 

Thank someone for not doing their job? Nope. Sorry. I don't care what it costs to "gamble" on selling a property--you chose to do that when you got your license.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DYngbld said:


> I think she priced it out of the market to start with. It has been shown three or four times in two years, that I am aware of. I am thinking about dropping her next time the contract comes up, and letting someone else give it a shot. I don't care if she looses money, I am loosing far more. I hate to be that way, but I am one loosing out. If she sells it I am out 70K or more, she makes 20K. Why should she expect anything other then her commission.
> 
> *If it has been shown only 3 or 4 times in two years, there is no question it was priced out of market value. As a Listing Agent, I don't set the price, but only inform my Clients of current market values. The BUYER sets the price. You called her the "best Agent in the County," as compared to what (must be pretty rough there if you call her performance coming from the "best)?*
> 
> You can think I an ass, but I am a bussiness contract, not a friendship. My other house on the market the same day, diferent agent, different town, sold in 28 days. He gets a christmas card, but he was a friend before he sold the house.


You aren't happy, and that doesn't mean you are an a__, however, my thread was clearly asking about showing appreciation to a Realtor who did his/her BEST. There are plenty of situations where a Seller will stubbornly refuse to drop the price when it is warranted. That keeps the home from being shown and keeps it from being sold. The more folks who see the home, naturally, the higher chance it sells. A great example of this?

I took my Buyers to see a home that was priced to sell, a Short Sale. What was different about this one, is that Agent had an offer that was countered. She dropped the price to the Bank countered amount when those Buyers walked. Since I have plenty of experience with Short Sales, on both sides, I am comfortable showing them (unless I found out there are two Lenders and that makes me nervous). It helps to know which banks are easier to deal with... 

So, I show the home, instruct my Buyers that this one will be gone quickly (I just knew it as I am very familiar with our current market). Since they liked it so much, on a Sunday, I offered to write it up immediately. They said they would talk about it, despite me telling them this one would need a quick decision, but they had plenty of contingencies written in... That night, no word from them. The following morning, despite that, I called the Listing Agent. She told me two other Agents had called with pre-approved Buyers and would be presenting offers. I contacted my Clients immediately, but the husband wanted to wait a few days. BTW- I knew the Listing Agent was telling me the truth, won't get into that, but I am good at determining liars even over the phone.

I get a call, about 8 hours later (in the early evening) to inform me there were two offers, but the Seller instructed them to "do their best with a new higher offer." Reason? They were the same amount. I wasn't there, so have no idea if that Agent presented them both at once or one after the other. I called my Clients to inform them there were two offers on the property and did tell that I would write it up, if they wanted me to, but this was now a bidding war. I told them they would have to be careful in a situation like that not to offer more than an Appraisal Value. Most of those are coming in as Assessment Values, or very close to. Of course, they decided they wanted the home, but were sensible enough not to get into a bidding war :rock: In a market like this, that is a mistake.

Since I have been going through hundreds of listings, I think I have found a few options for them. We are looking at those tomorrow.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> So strange to me that a realtor who doesn't perform expects to be thanked. I sold RE in the 70s; I sent small thank yous (mostly flower arrangements because the laws then and there prohibited gifts of more than $50) to my customers. Nobody ever sent me gifts; they did refer me for doing a good job.
> 
> *Who are you talking about??? This thread is asking, "Have you thanked your Agent for trying to sell your house?" That thanks can be a verbal one, too. I don't expect a verbal thanks, a card, or anything else. The fact is, I get all of that and more from most of my Clients. They recognize my hard work, yes, but it is more than that. *_
> 
> ...


_

Here, I will share a few insights. When I go into a store, and notice the casher looks unhappy... Do I take it personal when she is gruff when I come up to the counter? Nope! I figure that she may be dealing with something in her personal life, may not even realize she is coming off that way. Almost every time that happens, I will make a comment, a positive one. Amazing how the demeaner changes. That breaks the ice and usually the cashier tells me what is wrong. I tell her I will pray for her, let her know I care, and when I look back, it is seldom I don't see the cashier now smiling. I will always take time to listen when someone is unhappy. That leads to my experiences in the almost 8 years I have been a Realtor.

Yes, it is a business arrangment, but folks are in all sorts of different situations. Some are financially struggling, some are going through divorces, some are having trouble with their kids, some with health issues, others in difficult relationships, and some seem happy (have other issues they are dealing with). I can't think of a single Client who wasn't dealing with something, though. A Seller who has to move out of State, those in the Military, like my current Clients. Let's refer to them now:

While being the Agent on Duty, my first day of this, with Silverdale Realty, a nice young couple walks in. They ask to speak with an Agent. That means it is me. I welcome them, the RE Assistant brings them water, and I LISTEN to them. Very quickly, I discern they needed to talk, were a bit nervous, and were apprehensive about buying their first home. After LISTENING to them for at least ten minutes, I began interjecting, working to clear up any mystery to the process, and answer all of their questions. When they told me they were pre-approved for a VA Loan, and the amount, I told them we should be able to find them a home. They both smiled when I said that, looked each other, grinning. Later, I found out why. The last time I took them out to see a few houses, the wife told me they wanted to use me as an Agent, because I LISTENED to them. In addition, they felt I showed them respect. They then told me how the first Agent, who they saw before they came to our Realty, had treated them :flame: They have apologised to me for being picky, but I have told them they should be in a Buyers market! They trust me, my judgment, and said they appreciated my experience (used to be a Loan Officer for 5 years...). This young couple are very polite, kind, and respectful to me. They will get as much time as they need, too. I will also do what I can to protect them, but honor their choices. I was surprised how grateful both of them were when I showed them the last two homes. It was after putting in a day of Agent on Duty, so 9am to 5pm, then met them at 7pm to show them houses. I didn't think that was a big deal, but they did!

Some former Clients were going through a divorce, and each needed to "talk" at times. I informed each I would listen, but could not take sides. Hard to believe, it was for me, but it worked out fine. I sold their home, they got a divorce, and the husband stayed in contact with me. He has offered to write me a testimonial. Their home sale was interesting. It was the one that took six months to negotiate. They trusted me, which was important with that one! By doing so, believing when I assured them these Buyers weren't walking, the final offer was $75,000 more than the first Offer! How did I know they weren't walking? I LISTENED to the Buyers, when they came with their Agent to make that first Offer. My Sellers wanted my gut instint on the Buyers, and without hesitation, I told them. Now, I could have encouraged them to accept that first Offer, or the second one, but I told them they themselves would be making that decision as I couldn't encourage them to agree. Instead, it took around six months for those Buyers to raise their Offer high enough. Who was happy? The Sellers got what they needed to out of their property to settle their divorce, and both were able to buy homes, again. Just before the Closing, the DH called us up and asked us if we wanted the 4 junk cars on their property. He said we could do whatever we wanted with them, salvage, whatever, but he didn't want to mess with them. Three of them went for salvage and the other one was a runner, so was sold. We helped clean up their property and DH had to cut up some big machinery and haul it off, not easy work. He was given all the steel. The Owners didn't want to pay to have everything hauled off, so they figured if we helped them, they would barter with us. It was a win-win.

So, in ending this post, I know full well my experiences are obviously not the norm.

It is hard to believe for some, but some of us Realtors got into the business and stayed in the business because we enjoy helping others. It is also a business with flexibility for hours. Since my DH suffers from disabilities, it allows me to be here for him more regularly, yet still allows me to make an income, but not as much as I have in years past. I enjoy my work, consider it very important (major financial purchase...), am very detail oriented, and work hard for my Clients. It is rewarding to me!_


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

rickfrosty, wouldn't hesitate to refer you business!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell you what you sell my house and I'll send you a Christmas card with $1000 in it.  (MLS# 1105210)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If I was licensed in VA, it would be my pleasure. If I meet any one moving there, I'll refer them. You have a beautiful home! I do hope your home sells soon for you.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks I built it my self. I hate to sell it but a 150 mile one way drive to work was out of the question, with gas prices greater than $3.50, and a farm truck. I am affering a bonus for anyone who refer a sale.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

lorichristy,
If I had an agent like you, I would probably have a much better opinion of REagents. If I had an agent who did the things you do, then I could definitely see the Thank Yous and appreciation.

Unfortunately, not all RE agents are equal. So I will still stand by my previous guidelines.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

DYngbld said:


> Thanks I built it my self. I hate to sell it but a 150 mile one way drive to work was out of the question, with gas prices greater than $3.50, and a farm truck. I am affering a bonus for anyone who refer a sale.


 Wow you need to go ahead and buy a Prius C - you will make the payment in fuel savings alone!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> I agree 100%!!!
> 
> Most of my Clients become my friends, too. Especially the nice ones
> *I will say that in my 11 years some of my client/customers have NOT been nice too - one lady who didn't understand some stuff was yelling at me on the ph. for like a week & a half before I finally said she had to control herself because she was going to make me do a worse job . I ended up getting her $200k for a 100 yr. old log cabin which turned out to have no leach field at all - yes, buyer knew that from inspection . {Had lake access on one of our awesome lakes} - - what a bee-itch !*:buds:
> ...



Kudos for all this hard work & support of your husband - doesn't always go like this !


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

DYngbld said:


> My agents "thanks" will be the commission check she gets IF she ever sells the house, for 50K less then I owe. Her "thanks" comes from money I don't have. Agents should thank seller for giving them the opertunity to sell their houses. Two years and waiting, sad thing she is the best adgent in the county.
> 
> *Complaining about a seller bawlking at lowering the price. Mine is 50K under what I owe and she wants me to drop it another 10K, and then have to dicker on a price if an offer is ever made. I don't want to give her a dime, but I have contract to do bussiness. If I could send her a thank you letter and not $20k, I would hand deliver it.*


I was complaining about the many, many folks who do not understand the market & want to hit a 'home-run' when they sell their house - ain't happening ?! 
And the brokers didn't make this awfull market - mostly the banksters & their buddies the hand puppets in DC who decided to deregulate them.
Ya can't pull buyers out of yer - - hat.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> rickfrosty, wouldn't hesitate to refer you business!


Thank you, that is a kind compliment from a realtor who certainly sounds like she is a goodun !!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

DYngbld said:


> Tell you what you sell my house and I'll send you a Christmas card with $1000 in it.  (MLS# 1105210)


Does look nice, but couldn't see amt. of land ? Maybe didn't look hard enough - can't do anything down there.
Here this would be $200k (or less after negotiation ?)
I have a gorgeous totally renovated/updated 1906 'Victorian' w/outside gasification wood boiler (as well as conventional oil furnace), duck pond, chicken house, greenhouse, flat pad for barn, double attached heated garage, 4 bdrms, 2 1/2 baths, end of road privacy, 48 secluded acres of hardwood, and owner is a 'prepper' who wants to go live on a boat so will dump this awesome place for maybe $150- $160k.
Really top quality home built for the president of a quarry company.
Can't sell fast enough !!!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

It sits on 5 wooded acres, with an aditional 11 available. The day I finished building it it was worth 400K all day long. The land alone is worth 50-75K.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My Buyers are happy campers, wow are they scoring! It was too funny how they "chose" their home. I listened to both very carefully as I showed them a number of homes in different areas. The last time I showed them homes, there was a special one I knew they would both want, for different reasons. They were both basically humoring me, especially when we first pulled up. The moment we stepped in, I had to check my Listing sheet, as it looked as if someone was still living there. Nope, vacant, so soon I knew. The owner had suddenly died and his heirs weren't interested in keeping hardly anything. Personal effects were gone, but the home was furnished to period; high quality hardwoods, including mahogany.

My Clients? The DH was grinning ear to ear and his DW was also thrilled with the home, for completely different reasons. I asked them if they liked the furnishings and would like them. Yes, and they took my recommendation to Offer to buy the home with all personal property within.

The Sellers wanted a few things, but were relieved not to even clean the home (another recommendation of mine). Turns out they are older, wanted out from under the home. My Clients are so happy to get this quaint home with all its treasures. It also has a nice view of the water. There is one bedroom down, with two up. She is pregnant, so can live downstairs when she needs to, on the main level. Her husband is getting the basement he wanted, too.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

:nanner::nanner:Offer for my Military couple is signed around! They are thrilled:sing::sing:


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

A good realtor is tough to find. The market just started to tank when I listed my old farm house. Priced very low. I went through many many realtors. I would test each one. The first 2 didnt return phone calls to people and the next never answered her emails. I had friends pose as buyers and what a joke. Leaving messages that never were returned and emails unanswered. Fired, fired, fired, lazy. lazy,lazy. I even had to fire one as a friend pretended to see the house and when she told him she was approved for $20,000 more than my asking price, he told her the house wasnt worth buying and proceeded to try to get her to spend the whole amount she was approved for. He told her it needed lots of hidden work, which was a total lie, everything was brand new, roof, plumbing, electrical, septic and well. It was turn key, beautiful. 

I finally found a bulldog of a realtor. He was showing the house left and right. I offered 1000$ incentive and that loser realtor, who told my friend not to buy my house came in and he got the incentive. When the new owner moved in, he said he told that realtor the year before he wanted my house and the guy told him no, not to buy it etc etc. tried to get him to spend his max he was approved for. What a scum bag!!! I hated having to give him the $$. I gave my realtor a kickback and have given him many, many homes to market since then, sending everyone to him to sell their home.. He is very happy. He also new all kinds of inspectors and everyone to get the house to pass all the hoops. Now thats a good realtor. One who takes it to the end, quickly and smoothly. This was not a big money maker for them either, very cheap area. 

So frankly, I have not been impressed with most of the realtors I have come in contact with. They cost me a lot of money because of their laziness and selfishness. the new owner is now my neighbor and he said he loves the house and wishes he would have pursued it the year before. He believes God sent him that house. 

So to all who are trying to sell a house, set traps to make sure your realtor is doing their job. It can save you time and $$$. Dont just trust blindly. 

When you find a good realtor, take care of them....lol


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

When realtors have sold our homes, we've thanked them with a hefty 6% check. I'm thinking the checks wouldn't be so big if it was always easy and the properties always sold.

When we bought a house, our realtor thanked us with a wreath.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

A good realtor is worth her/his awards. I know there are good ones out there.
I got "one of the best". She was in to make friends not money..................
But then she started criticizing- I moved the furniture around 
then she started screaming at me over the phone that I needed to move out of the house put everything in storage.
But she really told me what for when I cancelled the listing. 
She kept me on edge all the time, I never knew when she would call. She poured out her woes, her financial problems, etc. 
She found two people to look at the property and the rest were people I found. 
I am afraid she soured me for realtors.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Farmgal, I am hearing this more frequently. It seems prevalent so many have bad experiences. When reading your post, I winced, but was glad to hear you found a good Agent. I believe in being loyal to those who entrust in me. I feel blessed so many of my Clients are great folks!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Waiting Falcon, what a nightmare! No wonder you feel jaded...

Also, I think it is good to find out if your Agent is doing his/her job, it be careful how you go about testing them. I always return calls, check my RE email frequently. My Clients know this up front... They also can see me interact with potential Buyers at Open Houses. I wouldn't be happy to get a call from a fake potential Buyer, mainly due to wasting time I'd rather spend on real leads. A phone wouldn't be a big deal, but a fake showing? That is going too far. I prepare for showings, get there early to light a candle, turn on all the lights, and bring all the property info sheets, I have printed. In the event the potential Buyer displays serious interest, they are given WA required documents, and I furnish the Seller Disclosure, too. Imagine after getting dressed, everything printed, and insure the home is show-ready, I find out all this time was wasted by a Client who didn't trust me?! Ouch!


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Waiting Falcon, I really can't see how an obviously mentally ill person would sour you on the entire profession? If you were out for a walk and got bit by a dog, would you go home and take your dog to the shelter?
Farmgal, testing Realtors in a great idea. I mentioned here in the past that I once called five brokers in an area where I needed to sell an estate home. Three of the five couldn't handle returning my calls. The other two gave my name to their best agent. One those two called me four days after she got my contact info. and wanted to set an appointment up in another week. The other turned out to be a top notch, butt kicking seller. I'm sure Frosty and Lori cringe when they hear it, but as you found out, many agents are a waste of valuable space on this planet. I have a great one currently, but he earns every penny, works his butt off, and performs far above the standards (or lack of) common in this market.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

lorichristie said:


> Farmgal, I am hearing this more frequently. It seems prevalent so many have bad experiences. When reading your post, I winced, but was glad to hear you found a good Agent. I believe in being loyal to those who entrust in me. I feel blessed so many of my Clients are great folks!



Yes, A seller / realtor relationship is very important. We trust them with a huge move in our lives. When they mess around, you lose trust. I just kept moving to another one, until I found the good one. There will be good and bad people for anything. One guy wanted me to drop the price after 1 week on the market. The price was the low end price that all realtors came up with. He was hurting real bad for a sale, as everyone was dropping him. I knew the house was already rock bottom and 1 week was ridiculous. I have been watching the market for my price range and have been lower than everyone else. The good realtor said no way, if I lower it anymore it looks like somethings wrong. 

I watched friends make huge mistakes with realtors who said, Oh do this and this and we can get $250,000. So I told my friends he is full of it, because I watch the housing market and you cant even give a good home away here. DONT DO IT! So they didnt listen. They sold all their cows, tractors and belongings to put 50,000$ into their house, this included another loan. In the end the house wouldnt even sell for 70,000$. They lost everything, including the house. They trusted some "out of town" realtor that really didnt know the market in this area. They never showed the home to a single person in 2 years. They ended up divorced and homeless. It was sad. If they would have opened their eyes, there was a comparable farm 3 doors down from theirs that was for sale for many many years, that still hasnt sold 10 years later.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Wharton, why would I cringe? That is a great way to determine who will give you the best service!

I am known as the Agent who is always on time, who returns calls quickly, and is accommodating to all my Clients. When I list properties, I get them on the MLS SAME day, as I input them, and also do my own photography. Since I learned staging, free again. Since my DH has been my sign guy, sign up the same day, too.

Today, my Client (the DW), called me about the Home Inspection. The Inspector scheduled it for Friday at 3pm. She asked him if he was going to call me to confirm I could be there. He told her, "No, just tell her to be there.". She didn't think that was very polite and very presumptuous. I checked my schedule and I can make the appt, fortunately. She was glad and told me that I had made everything so easy for them, always in close touch, explaining the transaction well, lowering their stress, and really working around their schedule so well.

I explained this was the very reason I maintained a home office and was Agent on Duty once a week. This allows me to be more flexible with my hours, making it easier for my Clients.

So, those of you looking for Agents to list your properties, absolutely make the calls to determine who will commit to you, be responsive, and work hard to get your property sold!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The Inspection went as I expected on this sweet older much loved home! My Buyers chose to sign off since there were just minor issues. The Inspector really liked the home and said it was incredibly well built (1945). So with the Buyers not asking for repairs, the transaction will continue without delay. I am pretty good at sizing up homes, usually can call out the ones which won't fare well under Inspection. Everything about this home was so "right" for this couple. They were in my office today, happily discussing their plans for the home.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> So, those of you looking for Agents to list your properties, absolutely make the calls to determine who will commit to you, be responsive, and work hard to get your property sold!!!


So correct, people seem to think one agency is like another ?
Our 100+ yr. old agcy is involved w/89% of sales in this little resortish area, while all other agcys barely keep their doors open, but listers don't dig out that info & often list w/a cousin or neighbor, or ??
One other thing is beware of the discount brokerages who advertise a 4 % commish. - today one broker or agent can sell anyone's listing & that is how it is done a lot - but if you were a realtor perusing the local listings would you promote one that paid you less ?
Those agcys just put your house on the MLS for that rate, not much else.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> Restaurant gift certificates, most of the time with one of my homemade photo cards. Now, I am giving $150 Gift Certificates to Christie Acres/Comfrey Queen or to use as credit against a steel or aluminum project by DH, Christie IronWorks.
> 
> You "get it," BTW! A Realtor who does a great job can't be compared with one who doesn't.
> 
> ...


Do you give a discount to the seller when the house sells the 1st week?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> Do you give a discount to the seller when the house sells the 1st week?


Since there is a Listing Contract, which includes the RE CO Owner, usually the Designated Broker, I don't have the freedom to do that. However, I always do something extra special for my Listing Clients, and already off Dual Agency discounts up front. Homes I feel will easily sell, I list at a discount up front.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My Clients, the Military ones, are very happy tonight...their purchase closed today!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes.
When she sold my house in less than 3 weeks after I put it on the market AND had already bought another house?
Yes....I thanked her profusely.

YES
I thanked the realtor that SOLD me the house I am in.
When it FINALLY went to closing....and we owned it (bank owned home where the bank was in CA and the attorneys were in NY).......
I hugged and hugged him like a family member.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In many states its illegal for Real Estate agents to accept gifts over a certain (very small) amount

If you know that a property was drastically overpriced, why'd you take the listing?
Why do agents have such a hard time telling people they are drastically over pricing their home and then refuse to take the listing unless they put a reasonable price on it?
It doesn't do the agent one bit of good to list an over priced house.

Your Thanks is in the commission you receive when it sells.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> In many states its illegal for Real Estate agents to accept gifts over a certain (very small) amount
> 
> *You are correct, but it is not illegal for a Realtor to offer services in cleaning up properties, hauling off cars, and recycling all the metal. Since my DH is a Machinist/Welder, I legally disclose what he does, his relation to me, and if my Clients want to Barter with him? They can do that. I have listed a number of properties that require cleanup. *
> 
> ...


This thread is *very literal:

Have you thanked your Realtor for trying to sell your property?

*Thanks could be a hug, a verbal thanks, or even a simple card. It never bothers me when I get a verbal thanks from happy Clients. My goal is all my Clients to be happy! My latest Clients want DH to cut off the T-posts (clothesline) as they don't want it. In return, they are giving him the posts. My plan is to reuse them.

One thing I don't have to do? Work with negative bitter people. I do not have to legally become just anyone's Realtor. I do have a choice and so do they! Fortunately, had very few Clients who were. Most folks respond well to kindness, good service, and getting the most money for their Properties. If a Client starts calling me when high on drugs or drunk, it is good to disassociate myself from him. I had that happen., just once.

During my five years as a Loan Officer, I had a situation with a Client. He was an Investor, who had chosen me to handle his financing for multiple purchases. When he got to the Closing, there were some Prior to Doc Conditions sent in from the Lender. These had been sent late, but came straight from the Lender, not from me. They were easy to meet and this wasn't a Table Funding. The Client called me on the phone yelling and cussing at me, so I fired him. He couldn't believe it. After the Closing, he called me to finance another purchase, and I referred him to someone else. I told him I didn't have to put up with verbal abuse and would not be working with him again. He told me, "You CAN'T fire me!" I certainly could and did.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> If I am asked to list a house, I legally have to list the home at the price the Seller dictates.


You can also turn down the listing if the seller has unreasonable expectations.

My neighbor had his home on the market for 18 months and through 3 different agents, why? because he thought his house was worth 30% more than the market did. Finally the 4th agent *before taking the listing* showed him reality, he dropped the price 30% and sold the house within a month.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I thanked my mothers at the time. Then found out about all the stuff we didn't know he'd done from the lawyers and CPA's. I never want to deal with a realtor again to sell land. 

The realtor we used to buy her another farm was a totally different experience.

I just use a good lawyer, and try to keep things simple!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> You can also turn down the listing if the seller has unreasonable expectations.
> 
> *Of course I can, but I can also choose to List a Property if I feel the Seller will come around. MOST Sellers want more then the Market will pay for their properties, just the way things are "now." If I turned all Listings down just because the Seller initially didn't understand how bad the market really is? I wouldn't be listing very many properties! It is important to show the CMA to the Seller up front, which I do, then gently inform them how long properties are sitting on the market. Then, show them what is selling and WHY. Right now, it is all about price!*
> 
> My neighbor had his home on the market for 18 months and through 3 different agents, why? because he thought his house was worth 30% more than the market did. Finally the 4th agent *before taking the listing* showed him reality, he dropped the price 30% and sold the house within a month.


That is why I show each Seller "reality" when I first list each property. If they cooperate and are reasonable with their expectations, I can sell the properties a lot faster.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Clearly you work differently than the realtors I've been involved with recently. We've had to listen to the realtor who did a crappy job getting our house sold complain because she wasn't getting more than $850 for her work. This was explained with her tax rate and fact that she has a partner she shares 50/50. Not. My. Concern. She CHOSE her career, knowing full well her tax rate and CHOSE to have a partner and what their split would be. 

But this was after she agreed to a referal fee (she walked up to my mom at a KW conference and told my mom she wanted to be as successful as my mom was-so my mom offered her our info as we were looking for a realtor) - then botched the sale we had. We decided to find another realtor with some uhmmmm....shall we say "gumption" to list the house then she came back to us saying someone who had seen the house when she listed it wanted to look again. Then - after the offer was made - told us she did not have to and did not plan to - honor the referral. THIS after she told us we needed to spend $8500 to bring the house up to her specs and she had the perfect contractor-her husband. 

So yeah-she can cry on someone else's shoulder. I have no desire to ever see that woman's face again.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

PrettyPaisley said:


> THIS after she told us we needed to spend $8500 to bring the house up to her specs and she had the perfect contractor-her husband.


Is that even ethical? To try to drum up business for her husband that way?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Zilli said:


> Is that even ethical? To try to drum up business for her husband that way?


No. And it's not ethical to cash an earnest deposit check BEFORE a contract is ratified but I just had some moron do that. Okay, fine. 12 days after it cleared my bank I e-mailed asking for a refund; he responded the next day and said it cleared his bank that day and would issue his check. NO contract--NO meeting of the minds. I once sold RE; I had honor and ethics. Long time ago. I won't deal with a listing agent EVER; I'm very wary of a buyer's agent. I have a nibble on a "just you and me" transaction which I might very well take. I was a Realtor once when it meant something but today's used car salesmen leave a bad taste in my mouth...

ETA: All realtors on this board should really stop replying to this thread because it doesn't make you look better. Let it die.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Clearly you work differently than the realtors I've been involved with recently. We've had to listen to the realtor who did a crappy job getting our house sold complain because she wasn't getting more than $850 for her work. This was explained with her tax rate and fact that she has a partner she shares 50/50. Not. My. Concern. She CHOSE her career, knowing full well her tax rate and CHOSE to have a partner and what their split would be.
> 
> But this was after she agreed to a referal fee (she walked up to my mom at a KW conference and told my mom she wanted to be as successful as my mom was-so my mom offered her our info as we were looking for a realtor) - then botched the sale we had. We decided to find another realtor with some uhmmmm....shall we say "gumption" to list the house then she came back to us saying someone who had seen the house when she listed it wanted to look again. Then - after the offer was made - told us she did not have to and did not plan to - honor the referral. THIS after she told us we needed to spend $8500 to bring the house up to her specs and she had the perfect contractor-her husband.
> 
> ...


From what you wrote, yikes :bandwagon:

Here is another example:

My recent Clients, who are Buyers, bought a nice older home. They want to replace all the cheesy railings in front/back of their home. This is also a safety issue. When their Sale closed, I gave them a thank you & housewarming gift, also a certificate discounting DH's services (if they want to use him to build their railings). There is no Ethic breach in doing this. 

I did phone interviews until I found an out of state Realtor for a Seller a few years ago. We negotiated a mutually agreed upon split for a referral fee. When she found him a Duplex, and the sale closed, I was paid when she was.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HTing Realtors, Agents, and all others on this wonderful HT Forum are free to post on this thread in an appropriate manner, following HT posting guidelines.

I have appreciated HTer's sharing their stories, feel it helps those of us *currently Licensed in Real Estate*, understand the issues many have had with others.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Zilli said:


> Is that even ethical? To try to drum up business for her husband that way?


 
You know-I do not know but it did not leave a very good taste in my mouth. Her husband is an "artist" so I assume that means she is left to be the bread winner while he paints pictures of dolphins. And that is no lie-saw it on her FB page. 

Because she works for Keller Williams my mom told me to tell her she wasn't working to code, or standard or some other KW term that means you aren't doing the right thing. That worked-while she wrote a new contract for that one couple to see the house and only for them if they were to buy it-she just left that part out, saying the terms were identical to the orginial - SO didn't look it over and signed it. Trust me, I've had to keep my mouth shut up tight dealing with this woman - like I've never before. She ended up honoring the referral agreement AND took an additional 1/2% cut because she told SO she would when the buyer began negotiating the selling price. THAT's how we learned she would only be walking with $850 while the buyer's agent was making sooooo much more than she was. Again - not my problem.

My mom begged me to get into real estate years ago since she thinks I'm a good "salesperson". While I know there are great ones out there (I've never been more proud of my mother watching her do such a professional job) after this I see little difference in politicians, lawyers and those in real estate! There may be good ones but the lions share ruin it for the industry!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

So far, (5) of my Clients have shown their appreciation for my services by posting testimonials for my Profile online. Here is the latest one:



> _If it wasn't for the knowledge and expertise of this intelligent caring young woman, My husband and I would have lost the equity of our home (which she sold) and retirement home.(which she saved) She has the tenacity of a pitbull when it comes to the determination of what is right and legal in__ the banking and real estate industry for her clients while maintaining fairness with all involved in the process of a clear real estate contract. She discovered loopholes in the contract with banks, and sloppy real estate representatives we were dealing with that would have buried us financially. If not for her ability to discovered things the lay person or lazy real estate person wouldn't catch. We would recommend Lori Christie for anything involving real estate, she having expertise in real estate and banking fields, purchase, sale or investment .
> 
> _By Bonnie E., Keyport WA, on 12/21/2012


Now this is a great example of showing appreciation!


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

I did thank my realtor for selling our last home.Contacted her a few years later and thanked her again.Also,did a few online reviews for her.

I have seen some awful pictures posted on some house listings,and I always wonder why in the world the realtor would not insist on a bit of cleaning.Blurry photos are posted as well.I feel sorry for people who hire realtors that care so little.Mosts houses have issues,but with the right angle a photo can make it all look perfect so you get some lookers.

I dread hiring the next realtor.Wish my old one was close by.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Mattemma said:


> I did thank my realtor for selling our last home.Contacted her a few years later and thanked her again.Also,did a few online reviews for her.
> 
> *That was very kind of you! I hope she appreciated it.*
> 
> ...


If you ever need a Realtor, I can refer you to a Realtor anywhere in the Country. I have done this and it went very well. Before I refer someone, I really check him/her out to insure the level of service will be to my standard. This is a service not all Realtors offer and few Clients seem to be aware of.


----------

